# permanent period changes after miscarriage



## espia

ive had a completely regular heavy 5 day period since i was 12 years old. 

i had a very early natural miscarriage in august. 

got my first period oct 20, totally heavy and painful. 

then nov 20 i get my next period but it's spotting and extremely light flow for 3 days. 

now, ive started december's period yesterday and it seems to be the same thing, spotting and light flow.

do miscarriages change your periods permanently? like childbirth? 

any advice or personal examples would be greatly appreciated :)


----------



## espia

also, could a light period be bad? and related to a vital hormone in the baby making process?

basically, could this be a problem when ttc?


----------



## Drazic<3

I am in my first cycle since MMC at 10 weeks, and things seem to have changed. If it carries on like this, my periods are shorter and so is my cycle. I wouldn't have thought it would be a problem, just a change :)


----------



## babythinkpink

I think it just takes a while for the body to get back in the swing of things, I conceived the following month after mc, i had carried to about 9 weeks and had a natural but traumatic loss, then got a bfp the next cycle so never really got a chance to know about af.

Will say that my af has changed long term, my first baby seemed to sort it out, what was usually a very heavy af I had regular, medium, normal cycles after that and have done ever since...15 years and another 3 babies later!!

I would monitor af's like you are doing, just make note of it, then possibly ov tests to pinpoint ov and try again.
You dont need your usual cycle to fall pregnant again, in fact you are supposed to be more fertile at this time, I suppose because your body has already got pregnant so it is almost a trial run.
If it was your first pregnancy my doctor told me it was very common to loose the first, and then to fall pregnant again to carry to term, dont know why, one of mother natures funny things i guess!

Good luck xx


----------



## bernina

Hi. I have also started to wonder if my mc's have effected my cycles. Had a mmc at 8 wks at the end of December last year and then what I think was a chemical back in August of this year. 

After the mmc I lost a lot of the symptoms I would get running up to AF like sore breasts.

Then after the chemical my cycles have been 33 days for all cycles (and this one is looking to be around that same length too). Before I used to jump all over the place from 27 to 36 days. I also developed spotting for like 5 days before AF shows. Totally annoying and frustrating! I did have some spotting at various times after the first mc due to a cervical polyp, but this spotting leading up to AF is consistent and I had the polyp removed in Oct so def not due to that. 

So I have no idea what's going on, but just wanted to let you know you're not alone, I think it can definitely mess with your system. My HCG levels were 0 the day after I started bleeding with the chemical and I was only 5wks so I really didn't think it could have messed with my system that much, but something has changed them.

Good luck to you and I def think keeping your charts up is the way to go. This is my first cycle charting and I plan to continue until I get that BFP (and then beyond because I'm nerdy like that).


----------



## nurselochia

It definately messes with your cycle. I was told there is a chinese adage that says something to the effect that having a miscarriage affects the body like you have had a million births. It's been that way for me. I had a m/c in late august and each cycle has been different than before. The first cycle I was cramping for about 2 weeks before I had a super mega heavy flow that lasted about a week. Then I had my next period 42 days later, and the next 38 days later. And with those two cycles, I could have sworn I was pregnant because I had sore BB's, light lower abd. cramping and fullness, and this last cycle, I was even nauseated. And when I am having a period, the cramping in horrible. I never had any of that before, even after my kids were born. I don't know how long it will continue like this, maybe several more months, but you aren't alone. :hugs:


----------



## FBbaby

My period had got lighter before I had my miscarriage, about 4 days, no clots, but after my miscarriage, it was suddenly only light, watery bleeding for 2 days. I became worried about it, although could find little information about it. 

However, it seems to be getting a bit better for the past 2 periods, 5 and 6 cycles after m/c. Last one was 3 full days, of which one heavy and one medium, so I think it might be getting back towards what it was before. My cycles length went back to normal right away though, usually 26-27 days.


----------



## Lizzyxxx

I had a m/c back in Sept.
Things did change after. I now ovulate later (23-24 days) my AF arrives about 4 days later and last months was very painful.


----------



## maratobe

my AF deff changed after our MMC last year in july at 10 weeks.
mine was like clock work always 28 days and always 7 day bleeding.
now im 35 days, some times longer and i only have light bleeding for about 2 days and thats it, i also used to get really bad cramps the day AF would arrive but now i dont get any at all!
i think your body goes through alot of changed when you MC, my mum says to me....you cant expect your body not to change after a MC cause your body is doing something its not suppose to do.....
xxxx


----------



## espia

thanks for all your responses everyone. it's good to know i'm not alone. i guess my body needs more time to recover. fxed for BFPs soon :)

FBaby- mine is also "watery" now. i was never like that... very strange.


----------



## MommyMichele

Hi hun, I'm sorry for your loss! I've had 4 m/c's, one of them being a set of twins. I understand you completely.

As for a m/c changing your cycle completely, yes it can but anything can change it. It changes month to month the older you get. Childbirth, m/c, medications, stress, diet, working out, depression, and the dreaded change can really mess up your cycle. I've personally experienced changes through everyone of those (except the menopause!) and it can really bugger a person. Even a weight change can mess things up.

It's not a permanent thing because your body is constantly changing itself. Hormones fluctuate, endometrial linings can be thicker or thinner one month and the opposite then next.

My very first AF, I bled for 2 days.
Had a cycle in 08 where I bled from Feb 18-March 25th and there was no medical reason for it.
My current cycle runs for about 3 days and it used to run a week solid.

I hope I was some help, I really didn't want to confuse you!


----------

